# How do i make it grow???????



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

I currently have 2 Amazon tanks planted with Java moss and fern, and Amazon swords. I feed them flourish excel comprehensive and as of yesterday I started adding flourish carbon (just until I get my co2 reactor together. The thing is: I have had no growth in my java fern since I got it (over 1.5 months) I am not using any special lighting systems yet, but i do have good bulbs for plants. I have 1wpg in my 20L and 1.333..... in my 29. Maybe i need to be a little more patient with my addition of carbon b/c I had some algae that is receding since I added it which is an indication that my plants are metabolizing a bit faster (I hope). Is there a miracle nutrient out there for my species that I should be adding?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Is there a miracle nutrient out there for my species that I should be adding?


 Yes, it's called radiant energy. Light! Seriously, you don't have enought light there to grow much of anything, perhaps some easy Crypt.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I beg to differ. I just bought a 20gal long from my LFS that was going out of business. My kids love looking at my larger tank, so I wanted to give them a small tank for their bedroom. I haven't changed the lights in any way, and I have only 1WPG. Hell, I'd even suspect that the bulb hasn't been changed ever, and it might be dimmer than I would like. But I have seen great growth out of my 2 swords, java moss, java fern (both narrow leaf and lace), and hornwort. Even my ludwigia repens is showing slow growth, although it won't turn red in this light. And my dwarf sag is starting to take root and propogate. Granted, the corners of my tank don't grow nearly as fast as the center of the tank. But I've been algae free since the beginning. I use a modified PPS with Fluorish Excel for ferts.

1WPG may not get you very far, but it can be done. I find that the depth of the tank has a LOT to do with growth in "low light" tanks. My 39gal hex was 2.5x as tall as the 20gal, but the 20gal started showing new growth before the 39gal, even though it had over 2WPG. Now, I've since gone to almost 8WPG in my 39gal and have seen remarkable growth. Anyone need some hornwort?  

-Dustin


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, tell me how far off I am. I am looking to get a 130w pc setup for my 29 and then i am going to put my dual 20w strip on my 20gal L. I think that 20wpg is pretty decent in a shallow tank.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

130 watts over 29 gallons is a whole lot of light. You can become a very accomplished algae grower in no time unless you know what you`re doing.

2 20 watts bulbs over the 20 sounds goods though.


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

brad said:


> ...unless you know what you`re doing.
> 2 20 watts bulbs over the 20 sounds goods though.


 I Don't. But I am sure that I will figure it out real fast. I'm sure the key will be keeping my plants at a high rate of metabolism via CO2, proper nutrition and so forth so the Algae is outcompeted all the time. I may just put this off and set up a 55 @ 4wpg instead. I kind of want to be using Ecocomplete and I also want to install a substrate heater, unfortunately for me rignt now; it's like rebuilding a foundation on a house...Stupid.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Man, there is no such thing as too much light, hehe It's all about how you maintain your tanks. Obviously, with more light comes more responsibility(Strange, didn't I hear that from good'ol Spidey's aunt?).

You just gotta keep up with the algae cleaning and water changing, especially at the beginning stage. Once the plants settle down, though, you'll be thankful you actually have alot of light I know I am.

I have currently: 130W over 20-gal regular and 130W over 20-gal long. It works


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree with Paul. You really just need to stay on top of things and know when and ho much to dose, etc. I have a 20-gal (reg.) with 110w of PC's and its looking good now that everything is settling in...but at first it was a struggle!


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Again ditto.
I have 110 watts of No fluorescents over my 29
it's tough, but my willow moss is a good indicator of what high lighting can do. in two weeks it has quadrupled it's growth. and in a bit less time my eriocaulon doubled in size. things are growing quite well. lilaeposis runners, wish my mini moss would wakeup, it is darn green though


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, I am going to have to jump in the deep end and either have to learn how to swim, or drown. So now i have yet another question: would it be wise to start running a UV sterilizer before I get my lights? I understand that they are effective against some algaes, but not all.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

UV sterilizers are usually used to fight off green water. IMO, I would find it useless to run one until you have an occurrence of this type algae in the tank.


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Guys, gals, I'm really freaked out about what I'm about to take on. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ scary. So I have a 55 bowfront corner (my vision is to scape the back of it like a driftwood reef) tank on layaway I want a planted Discus tank once I get dialed in, tell me what is unneccesary here. I am going to use Ecocomplete (suggestions for cheaper substrates to blend with it are appreciated), CO2 injection via DIY reactor through a spraybar (still contemplating a UGJ return system and a similar idea concerning intakes, my goal being no dead spots on the bottom of my tank) located at the bottom of my tank, a ph controller, 220w pc, and a subsrate heater system. My current canister filter is a fluval 203 so I may need to upgrade. God, my gf is probably going to leave me after this ](*,) imagination is fun, but not cheap, now if you'll excuxe me I am going to scavenge ebay for a while.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nix the substrate heater. Lot of $, a pita, and no benefit to your plants. If you don't want a heater in the tank, get a Hydor in line heater. I have one and love it.

Some folks mix Eco with Tahitian moon sand. The pH controller is something else that is nice to have, but unnecessary. You can always go back and get one sometime in the future if you want it still.


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Bert H said:


> The pH controller is something else that is nice to have, but unnecessary.


 My only concern is the lights out ph swing. If I am keeping discus i want everything to be as stable as possible.


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

So I have found out that my fluval 203 is only good for about a 40gal. Can I run this filter w/ a large spongefilter hooked into a powerhead in a 55 and have adequate filtration.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i dont know hoe much it would change that issue. I do know that it technically wont turn the water over enough for the volume of the tank. again this depends on your bioload. secondly, you'll pretty much just have to clean the canister out more often, as more crud will build up faster


----------



## microgeophagus (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, due to the nature of the ugj system i want to run I think I will be adding another sponge filter w/ a powerhead bringing it up to two sponge filters w/ ph's returning through ugj's. I wish I had a scanner so I could show you my sketches, but if your imagination is good enough, I plan on using a 55 corner w/ a driftwood reef. Behind the reef (in the back corner of the tank) there will be no substrate just sponge filters and my canister intakes. My intakes will be situated at that base and middle of the tank( behind the reef). Given the shape of this tank i can situate the jets so they direct all debris through the reef (there will be gaps in the bottom region of the reef with jets shooting through them deflecting off of something to disperse the current behind the reef) into the filter area. I may actually have to have yet another powerhead to just power jets. Any guidelines on how many jets/ powerhead?


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

cichlid-forums has a diy article on jets, look there. I plan on doing this in my next tank.


----------

